# ID card



## paulthegull (May 22, 2008)

Ive been told that the NIE card is abolished, is this true? and if so what do i do when mine runs out in september??


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

paulthegull said:


> Ive been told that the NIE card is abolished, is this true? and if so what do i do when mine runs out in september??


No its not your NIE, your NIE lasts as long as you do 

Its your residence card. They dont do cards any more so when you renew it will be an A4 certificate which is no use to man nor beast!!!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Carry your passport!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Carry your passport!


Although we carry our passports, I use my picture driving licence as ID for *everything*. I've never been asked for my passport


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Although we carry our passports, I use my picture driving licence as ID for *everything*. I've never been asked for my passport


Depends where you go! - I used to have to enter "secure" buildings - they always asked for ID card or Passport. 

If you don't have a Spanish licence (and now I believe it is not necessary to swap over, as it was when I arrived) - my unofficial feedback is that the picture licence alone is not necessarily sufficient. I once asked the GC about such stuff and the answer was rather "open". Basically they can insist on a "valid" ID.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Depends where you go! - I used to have to enter "secure" buildings - they always asked for ID card or Passport.
> 
> If you don't have a Spanish licence (and now I believe it is not necessary to swap over, as it was when I arrived) - my unofficial feedback is that the picture licence alone is not necessarily sufficient. I once asked the GC about such stuff and the answer was rather "open". Basically they can insist on a "valid" ID.


Well that may be so Chris, all I'm saying is that in the time I have been here my UK pic licence has been sufficient for every occasion so far.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Rather impatient to have a new credit-card type licence I am. Just wish I could get it made as a UK one - this renewing every 10years is a PITA.


----------

